# Craigslist "hurricane survival kit"



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

Watching the live coverage a bit this morning made me think about the run on goods needed for such event. Check craigslist for the Huston area and find this.








I give it to the guy for being resorsfull but looks like $900 worth of stuff.
Stay safe and dry everyone in the effected area.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Storm chasers are vultures, looking for easy meat.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Supply and demand. If you waited and this joker is the only game in town, pay it or do without. Tough $hit. Life is tough, it's even tougher if your stupid. Why would he want to expend the energy to gather the stuff and give it away at cost or less? That is socialism. If you live in an area prone to certain catastrophic weather events and fail to prepare for them suffer and wait for FEMA. Do not blame others that prepared. If a friend or neighbor helps, it's a blessing not a constitutional right.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Of course we think different Than most. We purchased item we need long ago and already know how to use it. There are those that feel it is up to the rest of us to proved for them through the government .
There are price gouging laws on the books , weather anyone agrees of not they are there.
Generic and all the rest of you get trucks loaded fill the market need with fairly priced generators . Part of Texas is in a mess not the whole country . With proper planning and leadership most of the needs for products can be filled.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They showed on the news yesterday a guy selling bottled water for 4 times what it's worth, and getting it. I just have to shake my head at people that don't prepare for at the very the least, likely events that are specific to where they live. In Houston you prepare for floods, hurricanes, tornado's, and no power. You ignore that reality at your own peril.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> You ignore that reality at your own peril.


...and blame the government because you didn't prepare....even a little.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

How does one search craigslist for a generator when you don't have electrickery? Or innernets service? :vs_worry:


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Generator about $400, Window A/C maybe another $350 rest of that stuff maybe a couple hundred dollars, that's about all I see. A little shy of $2500. Here in this state you can, and will be, prosecuted for price gouging during a disaster, not sure about Texas. If not, should be.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> Generator about $400, Window A/C maybe another $350 rest of that stuff maybe a couple hundred dollars, that's about all I see. A little shy of $2500. Here in this state you can, and will be, prosecuted for price gouging during a disaster, not sure about Texas. If not, should be.


it's been mentioned a few times about arresting TX gougers - BIG time fines if you hit on senior citizens - doesn't stop the pickup truck vultures coming in for eazy scores - doesn't stop the low life convenience store owners that operate on the darkside even during normal times ...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I understand the price gouging issue. If I want to sell a lawn mower off my front yard for $250 I may not get an offer that high. Then again if I have three people show up at the same time I will sell to the highest bidder. Same at an auction. None of that stuff is a matter of life and death other than the guy selling water. You can survive without ac or electric for a while. Inconvenient? Yes. Life threatening ? No.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

How much for the water?.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> How much for the water?.


According to @Prepared One the water was 4 times the typical store price.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

Lol i have no idea how there going to find this listing with no power or electricity.
Durring hurricane sandy they were selling a case of bottled water for nearly $30.
One guy on craigslist bought a whole pallet load of harbor freight sump pumps and was making a good profit on them. Got to think you can just charge the pallet load on a credit card and return the stuff thats left and be out no money.
Also i looked up the big ticket items and its closer to $900.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Moonshinedave said:


> Generator about $400, Window A/C maybe another $350 rest of that stuff maybe a couple hundred dollars, that's about all I see. A little shy of $2500. Here in this state you can, and will be, prosecuted for price gouging during a disaster, not sure about Texas. If not, should be.


A/C units are even less than that. I just replaced my bedroom unit (6000 BTU) at Lowes this week. $179.95. 
Funny thing is Walmart didn't have any A/Cs in stock.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

A water tip to file away for future use. Last year, when we lived in Miami, there was the threat of a storm and people had cleared the grocery store shelves of water. I was at a Toys/Babies R Us store getting whatever I was getting. I do remember their shelves were stocked full of nursery water. I certainly made a note of that for the future. Sometimes thinking outside of the box will get you what you need when the masses hit the usual suspects.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> They showed on the news yesterday a guy selling bottled water for 4 times what it's worth, and getting it. I just have to shake my head at people that don't prepare for at the very the least, likely events that are specific to where they live. In Houston you prepare for floods, hurricanes, tornado's, and no power. You ignore that reality at your own peril.


 @Prepared One How are you and your family doing down there? Are you staying high and dry? It looks crazy on the news. Joe


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Joe said:


> @Prepared One How are you and your family doing down there? Are you staying high and dry? It looks crazy on the news. Joe


PO's place sits on high ground and is well stocked. I don't expect he will be swimming for it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Joe said:


> @Prepared One How are you and your family doing down there? Are you staying high and dry? It looks crazy on the news. Joe


Hanging in there. I am high and dry so far. The water last night got up over the curb but that's as far as it got. Been fortunate so far. Most of the roads are impassable so no work and I am spending another day hunkered down.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

It looks like the SHTF for Houston, with the worst is yet to come. This is just one of good reasons to be a prepped. Considering how there are always a run on bottled water just before these type of events take place, I wonder how many people fail to even think about start filling every type of container they can find with tap water, let alone keep a supply of stored water on hand.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

*Prepared One* Glad to hear you're doing well, I didn't realize you are in the muck of it until right now. Goes to show, being a prepper, or being prepared doesn't have to be a world ending event to pay off. Stay safe, I already know you're prepared.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

Any reports of looting happening down in the effected ares?
Prepared one it would be nice if you can make a thread After Action Report when this is all over. Im way to high to be flooded but im sure many would love to read it and learn something. Im always open to hearing first hand about these events


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Brettny said:


> Any reports of looting happening down in the effected ares?
> Prepared one it would be nice if you can make a thread After Action Report when this is all over. Im way to high to be flooded but im sure many would love to read it and learn something. Im always open to hearing first hand about these events


Watched the news today at noon. There are reports of looting, some of it caught on camera but the guy couldn't get to his store.

I heard another report about the time the hurricane hit someone was shot for breaking into a house. No electricity, I guess he thought they evacuated.

ETA: found a link to this one.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...break-home-hurricane-harvey-article-1.3444620


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I think a water filter would be in order as water is everywhere , but drinkable water will be hard to find.

Then some food that don't need refrigeration or cooking, and a place to stay high and dry. And some way to deal with skeeters/flies.

Hope all those dealing with this are prepared for that.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Think about this.. instead of wondering how to help..some people wonder, how can I make money out this disaster

well does the bible speak of these things

Jeremiah 17:9 - The heart [is] deceitful above all [things], and desperately wicked: who can know it?

Matthew 12:35 - A good man out of the good treasure of the heart bringeth forth good things: and an evil man out of the evil treasure bringeth forth evil things.

(I do not have a problem with construction folks and others going in and working after the fact and making a FAIR profit for their labor)


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> I think a water filter would be in order as water is everywhere , but drinkable water will be hard to find.
> 
> Then some food that don't need refrigeration or cooking, and a place to stay high and dry. And some way to deal with skeeters/flies.
> 
> Hope all those dealing with this are prepared for that.


With all the gas stations, cars, septic systems flooded i would be more inclined to catch rain than use the water on the ground.
Wonder how many sewer treatment plants are under water right now.


----------

